# ocular manifestations of medical and surgical disciplines



## medsul (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello...

I am a final year medical student considering an internship in ophthalmology...I need some help writing an essay on the topic "ocular manifestations of medical and surgical disciplines"...Its quite broad and I'm not so sure how to go about organizing my thoughts...

I would really aprreciate any tips from any one on this forum...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi medsul, and welcome to the forum.

You're right--that is a bit of a tricky topic to write an essay on. I'm not sure if you're obligated to any specific format, but as far as content goes, I can help you out a bit.

First though, I'm curious, would I be wrong to interpret the "Ocular manifestations of medical and surgical disciplines," as something like the ocular manifestation of systemic diseases and surgical complications?

If that's the case, which is what it sounds like to me, there's usually a full section in almost every ophthalmology book entitled something exactly like that. Some examples are inflammatory conditions like Sarcoidosis, SLE, Wegner's Granulomatosis, Beh?et's disease, or tertiary syphilis.

The most common manifestation of a systemic disease in the eye is uveitis. You can check out a whole list of inflammatory/autoimmune/infectious causes for uveitis here:

Uveitis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Other than uveitis, neurological syndromes like pseudo-tumor cerebri can cause visual disturbances and requires prompt medical treatment.

For surgical problems, you could mention that some systemic diseases no matter how well treated, will eventually lead to absolutely necessary surgery on the eye. An example of this Throid Eye Disease, a result of Graves' disease.

Graves' ophthalmopathy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

More often than not, Graves' disease -> exophthalmos -> strabismus -> mandates surgical intervention as medications will not reverse the fibrotic changes in rectus muscles.

Another great example of a set of diseases that can require surgery on or around the eye (the orbit) are tumors. Optic nerve sheath meningiomas are fairly common. Cavernous hemangiomas are also somewhat common and much more interesting, and the same goes for the visual disturbances associated with a pituitary tumor.

Pituitary adenoma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If I was writing it, I'd simply organize it with a short introduction then cover medical problems first, in order of most common to rare, and then do the same for surgical, starting with Graves'.


----------



## medsul (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi MAstahRiz...
Thanks for the excellent post...You've helped move several steps ahead in putting the essay together...

I had been contemplating how exactly to interpret the question and I think I just might agree with you on this...I've got very limited time to put it all together...

Really appreciate the speedy reply...

I'll get back to you as soon I get the feedback from the consultant...

Thanks again ...cheers


----------

